# parts 4 sale cheap



## DCTECH (Jul 27, 2008)

I have had a change of plans on building an EV but i have an asortment of Dc controller parts I've been collecting only asking $50 for the lot as I would rather see them go to somone that can use them.
There is some reversable contactors, Thyristors, various accelerator pot boxes, controllers im still sorting through the garage this weekend so there may be be more, let me know if anyone is interested I would rather get rid of everything in one hit.

thanks 
scott


----------



## xp_lynx (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd love to take it for my conversions, yes two EVs in the pipeline my side. Please get in touch with me or send me your contacts on 0!2!1!0!6!8!4!0!8!4!. Thanks.


----------

